# .223 Hornady 50 grain VMAX loads



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am curious if any of you are loading this round, and if you are what is your favorite powder? I will be using this for coyote hunting mostly and some target use. I have played with W748 and IMR 8208 XBR. Accuracy was good but the velocity was much lower than I expected for a light bullet (2900-3000fps). I will be using this in an 18" barreled AR15. My current powder on hand is:

Hogdon H4895
Hogdon Varget
Alliant R-15
VV N-135
W 748
IMR 8208 XBR

I have brass from LC (new '09 and other mixed years once fired), Hornady, Winchester/Black Hills, Fiocchi/GFI, RP and Lapua. Primers I have available are CCI400, Fed GMM and CCI #41. 

I tried some Fiocchi factory loads in 40 grain VMAX which were OK but my barrel twist is 1:7. They stabilized but did not group all that well at over an inch. I just want something that will be a little better at distance. Some of the shots I will be taking are 200-300 yards in the high desert spots here in CA.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I'd load the 4895. 

Varget and R-15 are essentially the same, and in my experience, work better with heavier pills. 

Don't know anything about the 8208.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I tried some loads over the weekend with N-135. I still cannot get a decent load with this powder and the 223. I think I am giving up on it. 

I was going to try some H4895 loads and had a brain fart. When emptying my powder drop I grabbed the wrong container and dumped 8208 into the H4895 container. I tossed the powder after that. I am not going to try and play with mixed powder, or even try to separate it. I will have to grab another pound from the local supplier next weekend.


----------



## JDog (May 21, 2004)

*Not your exact setup but....*

I load Varget and 55gr vmax and accuracy is fantastic. I shoot an 1/8, 18" heavy barrel RRA so there are a few differences in my setup here, but I can get sub MOA 7-10 shot groups without even trying very hard. Amazingly consistent.

If you try varget please post up the results.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'll give it a shot. I have 10-12 pounds on hand right now to play with. 

On a side note I did find an awesome load for my 75 grain HPBT Hornady bullets over the weekend. I enjoyed seeing a 1/4 inch 5 shot group at 100 yards with my AR. That IMR 8208 XBR powder is legit or these heavier bullets. I'm way over the listed max but I see zero pressure signs. I think they were a little over protective with the load data for some reason.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

N-135 and Nosler 55 BT's are magic for me. Right around 25.3 grains, as I recall.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I tried it with 55 grain VMAX and FMJ. Everything was about 1.5" no matter the powder charge or seating depth. I get the same results with cheaper powder that meters easier. Maybe I got a bunk container? I have gotten better groups with 55's and other powders, so I don't think its my rifle.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Every weapon is different. Good news though is N-135 is also an excellent .308 powder. Really shines at bullet weights less than about 165. Use it in situations where you might otherwise choose something like 2520, RE-15 or varget.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I tried it with a few different 155 grain bullets in my 308. I had better accuracy with Varget. My rifle seems to like a little slower powders like Varget and RE-15. N-135 is close to IMR 4895 from what I can tell. I know a lot of guys like that powder with the 155 Palma Match type bullets. My rifle just did not like it. I think I just got a bad batch of powder for some reason. I bought it in 2007 and I still have close to 1/2 pound left. I gave it a fair try but it didn't work out for me. It could be the weather here or higher altitude (1700-4000+' where I shoot).


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

I load the 55gr v-max with H380 for my 22-250 and 55gr v-max moly with IMR4350 for the .220 swift. I don't have my books with me so cant help much on the .223 at the moment but you might look into those two powders.


----------



## Bone Cruncher (May 22, 2006)

I love the V-Max 50 grain round, I reload them using XBR with 24.1 grains of powder. This is an incredible load and is extremely accurate, I took this big hog with it a few weeks ago, one shot in the ear and it dropped like a rock. We also took several coyotes with this round, I would recommend it highly.


----------

